# UNTITLED : street



## Mansi (Oct 21, 2005)

yay to the new gallery :hugs: 

i was looking thru my folders to find stuff that i could delete.. my old computers just gone for a six.. so anyway i came across this... 
what do you guys think? i dont know if this would count as photojourno..

shot this a couple of months back on a hot hot hot summer afteroon.. maybe like 40C... found a bunch of lil kids playing outside in the heat... they didnt have a roof over their head... they probably never had enough to eat... but they knew how to make the most of it...
now that wont come thru this photo.. but i had loads int he series.. which didnt quite turn out ok.. diggin for more







thanks for looking.. and hope this is a suitable addition to the new gallery


----------



## elsaspet (Oct 21, 2005)

It's more than suitable Mansi, it's superb!  You have the remarkable ability to take a single photo and have it convey such emotion.  That's a real talent.


----------



## Mansi (Oct 21, 2005)

Thanks so very much cindy!
i stil have a long long long way to go...
i found more off the same day.... posted in the general gallery


----------



## JonK (Oct 21, 2005)

Yeehaw! bout time there was a thread for PJ....I absolutely love lookin at it even tho I dont get out to do it  I admire all those who do...and mansi your work catches my eye all the time and this is no exception...there's something in those eyes and that expression...you really know how to capture life on the streets of india.


----------



## Mansi (Oct 21, 2005)

Thanks a lot jon


----------



## Randog (Oct 23, 2005)

Mansi, Your street work is some of the best I have ever seen if not the best! It is my belief that one day your photos will be seen throughout the world. I think we are very lucky to have you here on this forum. I am always touched by your photos not only does my brain appreciate them but my soul loves them and that what makes great photos. I always look forward to viewing your posts. This is another great shot and as Jon has stated those eyes and that expression is priceless. Great work and dont you ever take your finger off of that camera trigger!


----------



## jstuedle (Oct 26, 2005)

I don't know how I missed this thread, sorry. But this photo talks to me. His eyes with there deep dark shadows tell us of his hunger. The person behind him is dressed in the garments of simple means, and there hand at his shoulder tells us of a long hard life. His small delicate fingers seem to be searching, as it seems he must do often. Mansi, this is a very, very powerful image, thank you for sharing.


----------



## Mansi (Oct 30, 2005)

thanks so much both of you


----------



## aprilraven (Oct 31, 2005)

its just that desolute expression he has that just rips your heart out....

mansi, anything you want to display has more talent than the whole of my stuff...

(when i dream...?  i dream to take shots like you.....)  great shot....your just awesome.


----------



## sanyukta sharma (Oct 31, 2005)

hey mansi  
nice to see your work.
its a good photo, would love to see more from the same.
and for some reason, i see joy in this photo, maybe because she was playing. 
also, she looks a little bit like my cousin when she was much younger!


----------



## Mansi (Nov 6, 2005)

thanks so much aprilraven yer the best! 

thanks sany! great to see you on tpf.. welcome!


----------



## Chiller (Nov 18, 2005)

How did I miss this.   Holy cow....I have to come over to this gallery more.   Great shot Mansi...as always.


----------



## photo gal (Nov 18, 2005)

Exceptional!  : )


----------



## Mansi (Nov 19, 2005)

Thanks


----------



## icondigital (Nov 19, 2005)

very nice shot mansi ! :sun:


----------



## Nidhi (Nov 28, 2005)

Hi Mansi,



			
				Mansi said:
			
		

> what do you guys think? i dont know if this would count as photojourno..


Not sure about photojournalism, but it surely counts as an amazing portrait. And yes, it certainly is a suitable addition.

Cheers.


----------



## BubblePixel (Dec 2, 2005)

Mansi, your photo brought tears to my eyes...
Thanks for sharing your photos and talent :heart:


----------



## Mansi (Dec 2, 2005)

thanks jef, nidhi and bubble


----------

